# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Игровой -ПК, оцените

## luiss

Всем привет, оцените сборку это мой первый опыт буду собирать в москве в ф- центре


                Процессор Intel "Core i5-2500K" (3.30ГГц, 4x256КБ+6МБ, EM64T, GPU) Socket1155 (oem) 
                Кулер для процессора Socket775/115x/1366/AM2/AM3 Cooler Master "V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1", подсветка 
                Мат. плата Socket1155 MSI "Z68A-G45 (B3)" (iZ68, 4xDDR3, SATA III, SATA II, RAID, 2xPCI-E, D-Sub, DVI, HDMI, SB, 1Гбит LAN, USB2.0, USB3.0, ATX) 
                Модуль памяти 2x4ГБ DDR3 SDRAM Corsair "XMS3" CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 (PC10600, 1333МГц, CL9) 
                Жесткий диск 1000ГБ Seagate "Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000524AS" 7200об./мин., 32МБ (SATA III) 
                Видеокарта PCI-E 1280МБ ASUS "ENGTX560TI448DC2/2DIS/1280MD5" (GeForce GTX 560 Ti, DDR5, 2xDVI, HDMI, DP) 
                Корпус Bigtower Aerocool "XPredator Black Edition", ATX, черный (без БП) 
                Блок питания 750Вт Chieftec "CFT-750-14CS" ATX12V V2.0 (20/24+4+4/8+6+6/8pin, вентилятор d140мм) + кабель питания EURO (1.5м)

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

Ноутбук Samsung 300V5A-S17 Intel Core i5-2450M 2500MHz, 3Mb/ 4096Mb DDR3/ 500Gb/ 15.6 1366х768 антибликовый LED HD/ DVD S-Multi DL/ NVIDIA GeForce GT520MX-1024Mb DDR3/ LAN/ WiFi/ BT/ Cam/ HDMI/ 6cell/  как этот вариант?

----------

